# 4 Foot Volcano Of Death



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I was flushing out the black tanks with the Tornado while breaking camp yesterday and of course doing other things. Usually I have a good sense of timing and know when I need to pull the levers. This time I had a guy from another site talking to me and totally disrupted my routine. I jumped up in there with my trusty surefire light to look down the blackhole and BOOM got hit square in the face and chest with a burst from the black tanks. I was totally soaked. All over the cabinets, floors, and runnin out the door. Luckilly it was clear water because I had already flushed it several times but as we all know that don't make it any better because....well.....it's still the black tank. Hope this brightens your day







---Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Yuck!!!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Does that constitute a volcano or a geyser?









Whichever, I bet that was just plain nasty. I would have gone straight to the bath house with a good bar of soap and washed---about three times!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Justman said:


> Does that constitute a volcano or a geyser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at Yellowstone right now. I just checked with a Ranger and they said that geysers are caused by heated water that hits a restriction. So, did the water feel warm from the fermentation in the tank??? If so it might qualify....


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Does that constitute a volcano or a geyser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm at Yellowstone right now. I just checked with a Ranger and they said that geysers are caused by heated water that hits a restriction. So, did the water feel warm from the fermentation in the tank??? If so it might qualify....








[/quote]

Now that makes it seem even more disgusting!


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Good story... You are lucky you didn't rupture your black tank or blow a the seal on your toilet, sounds like you had some good pressure going.

Did it make it out the vent pipe?


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I bet you said "farfurgnugen!!!"


----------



## mommy2boyz (Feb 3, 2010)

I hope it was far from that awful scene in the movie 'RV.' My husband only happened to catch that part of the movie and just cringed....


----------

